# Graphics Contest #39 Voting-- Cinderella



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Original*










* Entry 1*









*
 Entry 2*










*Entry 3*










*Entry 4*










*Entry 5*


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank You Jeanie!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

#2 is too cute!!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow... it's hard to choose... they're all so beautiful...


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I agree! Everyone always does such a GREAT job, it makes it hard to choose  

A tie between Entry 3, and Entry 4.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

If it's still a tie, if it's ok, I'd like to start the Tiebreaker thread!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The voting concludes at midnight. (That's what I put in the poll.) After that, if there is still a tie, you can start a tiebreaker.  The pictures are just wonderful!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a great contest! How close can we get? Entry 4 has edged out entry 3 in the last few hours. It is after 12 midnight Eastern Daylight Time, so the contest is officially closed.  

Megan thought she'd have to have a tie breaker tomorrow, so I'll let her congratulate the winner in the morning in a new thread. She will tell you what's next!

(Sneaking a little congratulations in myself, to number 4!  )


----------

